# How much to charge my employer to use my Master Plumbing/gas 4 permits & Backflow



## marylandguy (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi All~

I hold a Maryland master plumbing /gas fitters license and recently went to work for a commercial HVAC company as s change of pace. The current owner wants to pay me to be able pull permits and test back flows with my license as he only holds a master HVAC License.

How would i even know what to charge?? The company is located in Washington D.C. so i would hope to expect to charge top dollar. I have searched the internet over and over and no such thing exists. Its like a silent unwritten rule or something. Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

The first bit of advice you will get from all here at the zone is to post a proper intro.


----------



## marylandguy (Sep 21, 2013)

PlumbDumber said:


> The first bit of advice you will get from all here at the zone is to post a proper intro.


Hi forgive but i am new to this and i appreciate your advice. I thought a brief explanation of why i am asking the question was o.k. or do i need to explain my life story. Please be so kind to elaborate


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Go to intro section and post a proper intro. Then you will be heard.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

I have never been directly involved with either end of that type of arrangement. The last I heard, some guys were renting their license out down here for about $500-600 per month, but I have not heard anything about it for a couple of years now.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

There really is no set rule of thumb for this. It is a balance of the company's need and what you think it is worth to you.

I suggest you get it in writing. Maybe even a specific contracted period of time. This allows for a reevaluation of the terms as you move forward. You might want to consult with a labor savvy attorney.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

doesnt renting out your licence make you liable for anything that goes wrong?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

AKdaplumba said:


> doesnt renting out your licence make you liable for anything that goes wrong?


:yes:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

marylandguy said:


> Hi All~
> 
> I hold a Maryland master plumbing /gas fitters license and recently went to work for a commercial HVAC company as s change of pace. The current owner wants to pay me to be able pull permits and test back flows with my license as he only holds a master HVAC License.
> 
> How would i even know what to charge?? The company is located in Washington D.C. so i would hope to expect to charge top dollar. I have searched the internet over and over and no such thing exists. Its like a silent unwritten rule or something. Any advice would be much appreciated!


There would be liability of course. 

I'm from MD but moved to Oregon. But I knew someone in your position there. 

They would need all the necessary insurance and bond. You could charge per permit or a monthly fee, if it was me, both. and it wouldn't be peanuts.

Then again if it were me, I wouldn't risk my license over it.

PM me the owners name. I may know him. I'll let you know if he's a scumbag or not.


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

I can't even imagine, why this guy doesn't just get his own Maryland license. I mean, if you say, he already has the Maryland HVAC license, it shouldn't be that difficult get qualified to sit for the plumbing exam, from PSI. Most everyone knows the HVAC trade is very close, in many aspects, to the plumbing trade. You studied, paid for training, and took the exam, right? After all that, why would you risk all that for whatever money he is going to pay you? Who knows, he may even offer you money, then, not even give it to you as agreed. Prostitution of a license is a risky thing to do.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like he is creating an opportunity for you, so why sell out and think small-minded?

If I were in your position, I would suggest he open up a separate company and give you a small percentage, until you could prove your value. Think long term, not short term.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

HVAC guys cannot get a master plumbing license. They don't know enough about waste lines and vent lines to qualify. Besides, if all he did was HVAC than he doesn't have the time working under the supervision of a licensed plumber to take the test.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I actually can't stand when HVAC guys call themselves plumbers. They are not plumbers IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## marylandguy (Sep 21, 2013)

jmc12185 said:


> HVAC guys cannot get a master plumbing license. They don't know enough about waste lines and vent lines to qualify. Besides, if all he did was HVAC than he doesn't have the time working under the supervision of a licensed plumber to take the test.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


you are 100% right... well put. He has no time under a master plumber and they are 2 different trades obviously. I am the only guy out of 30 that's has a plumbing/ gas fitter and backflow. I joined an "hvac" union a few years ago because economy was bad and they were paying almost $40 an hour union scale. I was able to get my union card without a hvac background. I do a construction/retro division of "hvac plumbing" now... aka: boilers, gas lines, pumps, extensive domestic and heating copper lines etc... all retro

the owner sees an opportunity with me having the advantage of having what I have. it's rare in their business especially a company in a Washington dc steamfitter union having the credentials that I have it doesn't exist in this union so I'm almost a sheep in wolfs clothing. just was curious If it's worth pursuing to benefit from it if I rent it for permits monthly and if i do backflows based On a percentage or fee for him. 

of course there is a risk of the company screwing it up with some wacky permit stuff but there is always a risk with everything.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

jmc12185 said:


> I actually can't stand when HVAC guys call themselves plumbers. They are not plumbers IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Not as bad when handyman called themsleves plumber.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Not as bad when handyman called themsleves plumber.


Ain't that the truth.


----------

